# Center guage pod



## bwheeler (Aug 5, 2015)

I've searched the forum for the answer before I posted. My 06 has the factory wiring for the center guages (oil pressure and volts). I want to install electric Autometer guages. Is it possible to use this harness, and does anyone the schematic to what wire is what?

thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not sure you can tap into them. I am under the impression they run off of the network and only the expensive JHP gauge assembly works. They are actually Monaro gauges and JHP made the left hand drive pod that holds them. You're lucky though. They put that harness in when they went to the CAN bus in '05. Towards the end of the '06 run they ran out of harnesses and quit putting them in.


----------



## bwheeler (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks for the input.


----------



## killa23 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a jhp gauge pod and I can't seem to find the plug and play wire? But on the website it is showing the hazard lights plug as the correct plug? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

killa23 said:


> I have a jhp gauge pod and I can't seem to find the plug and play wire? But on the website it is showing the hazard lights plug as the correct plug? Any help would be appreciated.


You have to have an '05 or an earlier '06 to have the harness. It is under the plate you remove roughly behind the hazard switch if you have it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

According to his other post, he has an 04......no harness.


----------

